# The Best Sunglasses for Your Face Shape



## daer0n (Jun 26, 2008)

*Heart: Fab Flashback*
*If you have a narrow chin, like Victoria:*




Soften a sharp chin with rounded frames, like these glam '70s ones from *Carolina Herrera*. The oversized plastic glasses capture the soft glow of the decade in a modern way.




*Heart: Retro-a-Go-Go*
*If you have a wide forehead, like Kylie:*




These '80s shades are back (to the future) in a big way. Accentuate your face shape with a straight-edge frame, like this pair from *Foster Grant*. To complete the look, just add Michael J. Fox.




*Oval: Big &amp; Bold*
*If you have a long face with a high forehead, like Jessica:*




Let your inner diva loose with these bold purple sunglasses from *Derek Lam*. The large, square shape of the frames helps balance the length of your face, and provides plenty of sun protection.




*Oval: Supersize Me*
*If you have a slender face, like Kate:* 




Oversized, round shades, like these from *Urban Outfitters*, add width to a narrow face. Plus, it'll be easy to go incognito with the ombre lenses and gradient frames, a major trend in sunglasses this summer.




*Square: Classically Cool*
*If you have an angular face, like Kate:*




Look effortlessly cool with these '40s-inspired aviator and navigator glasses from *John Varvatos*. The classic curvature of the unisex shades offset a strong jaw. Just be careful your boyfriend doesn't steal 'em!




*Square: Top Gun*
*If you have a strong jawline, like Angelina:*




You don't have to pilot a 747 to sport this season's trendy aviator shades. Take these affordable pairs from *Target *for a test flight this summer. The rounder frames will help soften the prominent angles of your face.




*Round: All the Right Angles*
*If you have a round chin, like Kelly:*




Try out an angular frame, like these square shades from *Target*, to create a flattering contrast with the roundness of your features. Plus, the translucent frames are a wearable way to add bold hues to your summer look.




*Round: Be a Sport*
*If you have full cheeks, like Sienna:* 




Avoid adding extra width to your face with these wraparound, frameless shades from *Oakley*. This berry-colored sporty pair provides full coverage, so you can enjoy hours of fun in the sun, while the lens filters out all those harmful UV rays. 


Source


----------



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Nury! I always have to try on tons of glasses before I find the right now.

I don't really like all of these glasses, especially Angelina's and Jessica's.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 26, 2008)

how about fat??? what if your have a fat face?? or at least chubby?

I do NOT consider Sienna or Kelly Ripa to have round faces-


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2008)

I really like the posh and kylie glasses best, which is funny - I have a heart shaped face


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I still don't what face shape i have. Maybe if i lose i little more weight it'd be easier to define lol


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 26, 2008)

i have a heart shaped face &amp; i love the look of posh's sunglasses. the rounded frames really even out her face, make it look more balanced. now if i could only find a good cheap pair!





i agree with the others, some of these suck! i don't like the look of the square frames for round faces. maybe it's just those 2 pairs but they're too sporty. it makes them look like they're gettin ready to run a marathon.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm still not sure what my face shape is.. lol

but this does help!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting!

I tried the draw-around-your-face-on-a-mirror-with-lippie trick and from what I can tell I'm sorta heart-shaped.

Weirdly I got some sunglasses yesterday and I went for what the article says is the right syle so I'm happy


----------



## magosienne (Jun 26, 2008)

i really like posh's glasses


----------



## niksaki (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for that yeah i dont think kelly and sienna are round faced girls either and full cheeks for sienna? naha lol


----------



## savvywoman (Jun 30, 2008)

Victoria does wear some great sunglasses!! Ofcourse I can't wear any of them as I look ridiculous in big sunglasses.


----------



## katana (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the post Nury





I don't know if I buy them based on my face shape...I think I just buy the ones I like best! LoL

I really like Posh's and Kelly Ripas


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 30, 2008)

I really love the pair that Kate Beckinsale is wearing. Which is perfect, because I have an oval shaped face.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not so sure about my face shape, but I like Victoria's and Kate Beckinsale's glasses.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 30, 2008)

Attachment 40989

These are the only shape of sunglasses I feel look good on my face. They're not easy to find either.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ray of Sunshine, I love those glasses! They do look great on you



.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ray of Sunshine, I love those glasses! They do look great on you



. Thanks!! I love $15 sunglasses &lt;3


----------



## Karren (Jul 1, 2008)

Great info, Nuri!! Peraonally I love the super big oversized sun glasses... They are just so cute...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe that sunglasses (and reg ones) are the kind of thing that you MUST try on in your face in order to see if it'll work or not.


----------



## Darla (Jul 4, 2008)

good article!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great info, Nuri!! Peraonally I love the super big oversized sun glasses... They are just so cute... Me too Karren!just bought myself a pair today


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish I could sport the oversized sunglasses, but my face is so small, I end up looking like a fly! I'm sure there's a pair out there for me somewhere, I just haven't found them yet


----------



## Annia (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish I could sport the oversized sunglasses, but my face is so small, I end up looking like a fly! I'm sure there's a pair out there for me somewhere, I just haven't found them yet



Haha. I have the same problem too.




I found these cute ray bans and oakley sunglasses. I have tried the big glasses and they don't work, but the ray bans that I found were sort of big and it still worked.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 7, 2008)

I adore huge sunglasses, it took me a while to find a good pair though and they ended up costing me Â£50


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 13, 2008)

I love Kate Beckinsale's sunglasses and Kylie's too.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 14, 2008)

I like oversize glasses as long as they are not too big. I just try them on to see if they suit, I have a couple of pairs.


----------

